# Mettre des films sur tablette Samsung via iOS



## boiboise (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
J’avais l’habitude de mettre des vidéos sur la tablette de ma mère . La tablette n’est pas toute jeune. J’utilisais le logiciel kies mais actuellement je ne sais pas si c’est à cause de mon iOS 11.6 plus récent mais je ne peux plus le faire. On me dit de mettre à jour kies mais je n’y arrive pas. Est ce que c’est morte ou il existe une solution encore pour mettre les films ? 
Merci à vous pour vos lumières


----------



## ericse (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est ce Kies : https://www.samsung.com/fr/support/kies/ ?
Tu as essayé le nouveau logiciel qui le remplace ?


----------



## boiboise (18 Juillet 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est ce Kies : https://www.samsung.com/fr/support/kies/ ?
> Tu as essayé le nouveau logiciel qui le remplace ?


Non car je ne suis pas du tout au courant de ce qu’il se passe de l’autre côté de la planète apple. Si coup c’est quel logiciel qui le remplace ??? Big merci



boiboise a dit:


> Non car je ne suis pas du tout au courant de ce qu’il se passe de l’autre côté de la planète apple. Si coup c’est quel logiciel qui le remplace ??? Big merci


Ah ok Damas une switch …. J’essaye ce soir merci beaucoup.



boiboise a dit:


> Ah ok Damas une switch …. J’essaye ce soir merci beaucoup.


Samsung switch qui se transforme avec l’écriture intuitive en Damas !!!!!

Le truc c’est que kies permettait de lui mettre des films sans avoir à convertir et sans lui transférer la bibliothèque. Je ne voudrai pas qu’elle perde ceux qu’elle a déjà et que ma bibliothèque soit transférée sur sa tablette ……


----------

